# Cruisers Dream



## SanderO

I wrote this poem in the Caribbean in the 90s... Cruisers' dilemma.

Islands

I’m searching for an island 
It's just right for me
A place so special
It’s just got to be

Warm waters lapping
Calm peaceful shores
Quaint little villages
And so very much more

The island has mountain peaks 
With clouds about the top
It rains each day an hour
But then must simply stop

The rains fill the ponds,
Rivers and the lakes
You only see sailboats
Ne’er a power boat wake

This island has meadows 
Grasses of delicious green
Flowers abound in multitudes 
On the hills and by the streams

Palm lined sandy beaches 
and rocky cliffs too
Everything imaginable 
All surrounded by endless blue

I’ll set down my anchor 
Watch the sun arise
Each day will be different 
Hold some new surprise

Local folks with so much charm
A society that seems fair
A dollar's still a dollar 
But no one seems to care

I’ll befriend all the sailors
Who come and drop their hook
The good ones with flair
Have also come to look

I’ll forget the winter season
The cold and freezing rains
And not miss the deserts
nor even the endless plains

The great cities will be like
far distant dreams
Full of crowds, noise and traffic 
In never ending streams

Each island that I’ve sailed to
Meets just part of my need
I'm still searching and exploring
Not missing a good lead

But when to weigh anchor?
And when to make way?
I struggle with this question
Each and every day

The next island beckons
And summons me “sail on”
With promises of new delights
To build a life upon

Not always have I lived 
This searching life at sea
Yet there is something about sailing 
That’s forever part of me


----------



## Capt Len

Very nice. PNW cruising dilemma.. If this rain lets up... I'll try tacking...


----------



## Jeff Pursley

So many places to see, so little time.

Capt. Len - I could spend at least one lifetime exploring all that is the coastline of BC and Vancouver Island, truly one of the most beautiful place on earth!


----------



## midwesterner

Jeff Pursley said:


> So many places to see, so little time.
> 
> Capt. Len - I could spend at least one lifetime exploring all that is the coastline of BC and Vancouver Island, truly one of the most beautiful place on earth!


Having done a charter there, out of Vancouver, to Gambier Island and Ladysmith, I have to agree.


----------



## Sal Paradise

Very nice. Made me think of Antigua and English harbor, you understand why. 


I think I'd need to add a verse about a bottle of rum and a woman with faraway eyes. :wink


----------

